# what demographic does my art sell too?



## damsbealart (Mar 30, 2015)

I am trying to make extra cash on my artwork, any ideas??? ANYBODY??


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Well I'm no expert in this sort of thing but your art has a rebellious tone, in fact a cult tone as with the picture of the Manson Family. That is who they are right? So I believe the audience is narrow. However I'm sure there are people who are into this kind of art and perhaps someone here can help you with suggestions of marketing them.

I can't tell what media you are using. Are they drawings, paintings, or digital?

As for myself, I'm just a hobbyist and don't expect to make any money so I haven't researched that avenue.


----------



## damsbealart (Mar 30, 2015)

Most are drawings some are done on scratch-board, I think the pic your talking about is either Metallica or The band Pantera?? My girlfriend Takes pictures of my work then edits to post them


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

OK obviously I'm from a different generation. LOL Sorry about the mistake. I believe your audience is young people and people that are into Metal music. I don't qualify but my son I'm sure would love it. He's no teenage, he's 43 but is really into the metal music. Wish I could help with advice on marketing. Surely this site will wake up one of these days and get active again.


----------



## damsbealart (Mar 30, 2015)

Thank you very much, No matter the age difference I do value your opinion and very much appreciate your help. You are probably correct about your son, I was born in 73'..


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

Have you looked into sites like Etsy. Sounds strange I know but Etsy has some crazy cool stuff and a lot of people visit the site. Lots of art on Etsy. Do you live near any clubs or even coffee shops that might be willing to put your art up for display/sale? I know the local coffee shop here has very eclectic artwork and if it's a coffee shop where they allow musicians to play you may find your work selling pretty fast.


----------



## damsbealart (Mar 30, 2015)

No I have not tried either one of those, Thank you very much, your time is much appreciated.


----------

